# "Loyalty" Days off



## Aimee (16 Jan 2008)

Hi guys,


I have come across two people recently who told me that with their jobs they get an extra days holiday for every year/two years they work (on top of the norm 20 days).

I know this will be a private agreement in house with certain employers only but I was just wondering if people have come across this and it is likely to get an extra day for every year you work or would it be more likely an extra day for 2/3 years service?

I would be grateful for any info!


----------



## Sherman (16 Jan 2008)

I have heard of one/two extra days per _decade_ of service, but an extra day per year sounds ridiculous - after 20 years they'd have upwards of two working months off per year, which I doubt any (private sector) business could afford.


----------



## peno (16 Jan 2008)

I get extra 1 for each of the first 2 years and then 1 for next 2 years and then another for next 3 years.


----------



## neady (16 Jan 2008)

Hi, I work for a small company and we get loyalty days. I get an extra days holidays for every year I work. At the moment I have 25 days holidays a year and one of the guys here has worked up 30 days holidays. Its a great way to show staff how appreciated they are.


----------



## PGD1 (16 Jan 2008)

i get 1 extra day for every 3 years but there is a cap, don't know what it is... 28 or something.


----------



## Caveat (16 Jan 2008)

Don't know anyone who gets this - in fact, never heard of it.


----------



## Sunny (16 Jan 2008)

I get one a year but there is a cap of 28 days.


----------



## hhhhhhhhhh (16 Jan 2008)

In my job I deal with the holiday systems of lots of companies.

This is a very common practise, usually 1 day per year of service capped at max 5 extra days.
Recruitment cost and consistence of business is a massive cost for companies, and a few extra days holidays are negligable in comparison.

Some companies also offer employees extra days holidays if they don't take any sickdays in a year.


----------



## Aimee (16 Jan 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys!

I have 15 years with the same firm worked up! Didn't and wouldn't expect 15 extra days obviously but wondered how this works! An extra few would be nice all the same. Also, I am rarely out sick - thank god!

I might throw it out for discussion!

Thanks again.


----------



## Pique318 (16 Jan 2008)

Where I work, we get 21 as standard, then an extra one after 3 years and an extra 1 after 5 years. That's it.


----------



## MsGinger (16 Jan 2008)

In my last job you got 1 extra day after 2 years of service and then 1 extra day for each year after that up to a max of 25 days.

In my current job we don't officially get it but luckily they are flexible enough if you need an extra day or two.


----------



## beautfan (16 Jan 2008)

A friend of mine who works for a very small compnay asked for 2 extra days holidays instead of a pay rise and got it - it meant a lot more to her.


----------



## jhegarty (16 Jan 2008)

I get one extra for every year up to 5... same in my last job... might be an American thing as both are US owned companies....


----------



## gipimann (16 Jan 2008)

Some public service jobs have similar arrangements - usually one or two extra days leave after 5 yrs service.  Not something I've got myself unfortunately!


----------



## smree (16 Jan 2008)

In current job got an extra day for every 2 years capped at 25 days


----------



## Joe1234 (16 Jan 2008)

I get 1 extra day for every 5 years service up to a max of 4 additional days for someone with the company for more than 20 years.


----------



## ontour (16 Jan 2008)

I worked with a large company in Australia who gave their staff an extra 20 days off every 5 years.  They reckoned that after every 5 years you could do with an extra month off to recharge.  I liked this system !


----------



## Sylvester3 (16 Jan 2008)

The last company I worked for (In England) had an "Old Mans Week" which was 5 extra days holiday per year when you reached 7 years service. It was an entitlement that meant an awful lot to those that reached that stage - more so than a large pay rise. I only stayed for four years though!


----------



## shipibo (16 Jan 2008)

Friend of mine in HP IT Section receive this entitlement, worked there 8 years , has 8 extra days ...


----------



## rmelly (17 Jan 2008)

In my previous job I had 4 extra days after 5 years service, I think it was 1 day after 2 years, 2 after 3 years etc.

It was a start up, the policy was only introduced after 3 or 4 years, but those years were taken into account when calculating the days for subsequent years.


----------



## wirelessdude (17 Jan 2008)

we get an extra day for every 3 years worked with the company


----------



## Samantha (17 Jan 2008)

Getting an extra day after 5 years.


----------

